# Intro :)



## NativeMice (Oct 26, 2013)

hey everyone,

I've recently wanted to get into breeding Harvest mice. I've just completed making my set up, and i'm now looking for 1 male and 3 female Harvest mice 

Thanks,

James.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.There were quite a few people on here with harvest mice but I think their popularity has dwindled,not sure if anyone still has them.


----------



## NativeMice (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi there, thankyou 
They do seem to be increasingly hard to come by. They had a good 8-10 of them at a local pet shop, but unfortunately went very quickly.. So just hoping there are some out there somewhere


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi James
Welcome to the forum.
I have harvest mice, but no longer breed them as a litter every 18 days was too much.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, James.


----------

